# VAG TUNER LIVE, 8th JULY 2018



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

VAG Tuner Live, the ultimate performance car event for Audis and VW group enthusisats, will be on Sunday, 8th July at Donington Park Circuit, DE74 2RP

The show will include testing, demonstrating and exhibiting in an iconic quality sporting environment by the UK and Europe's very best performance tuning products and companies.

Tickets are now on sale and, like in previous year, the TT Forum will be there again for anyone on here 

To buy your ticket click the following link:

https://shop.vagtuner.co.uk/

Below the Audi/VW logos you'll see the heading "VAG TUNER LIVE TICKETS". Click on it and the following page/link opens:

https://shop.vagtuner.co.uk/collections ... -july-2018

Scroll down and click: "VAG TUNER LIVE ENTRY TICKETS (£15)

https://shop.vagtuner.co.uk/collections ... -july-2016

To the right of the "ticket box" you'll see a scroll down menu "*Public Parking"*

Scoll down to find the *TT FORUM*

Add your ticket(s) to the cart and make your way to the pay desk ...

If you need a bit of incentive, here it is:

VAG Tuner was launched in October 2015 at Donington Park Circuit Exhibition Centre (known as the 'Engine Room'). The event was an outstanding success enjoying support form over 50+ car clubs, 2000+cars, 4500 tickets, 50+ manufacturers and the biggest names in the performance tuning scene.

Apart from having a great time amongst like minded car folks there's the revo club lounge to discuss anything you want to know about your pride and joy which you can also show off at the show and shine.
Track time will be open pit sessions in three 2 hourly slots.
There's the Melbourne Loop, a world famous extension to the main circuit at Donington and this section made the venue F1 GP class. It is currently being discussed if drivers can use it on the day so there'll be plenty to do and see.

I'm looking forward to a greaTT day


----------



## desertstorm (Apr 25, 2017)

Just ordered some tickets. Donnington was on the list of tracks I wanted to try out so out on track in the 11:00-12:30 and 15:00-17:00 session. Hope to see some other forum memebers there.

Karl.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

That's brilliant Karl  There should be a good number of TTs there


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Got my ticket today


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

So did I


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Maybe we can convoy to Donington?


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

Booked my tickets hope the weather is as good next weekend :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Super Jim! I'm looking forward to meeting you 

If the weather forecast is anything to go by we should have good weather 8)


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

Tickets arrived today! [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Tuscan12 said:


> Tickets arrived today! [smiley=dude.gif]


That's top, Jim 8)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I hope I can fix my aircon in time. It's been a bit hot the last couple of weeks :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

It's summer


----------



## desertstorm (Apr 25, 2017)

Looking to be one of the hottest days of the year on Sunday. I took the air con out of my car as it's a lot of weight to drag around on track, pity as it worked really well, probably about the coldest I have ever had in a car.
Hopefuly the V6 rad will help keep the coolant temps under control.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

desertstorm said:


> Looking to be one of the hottest days of the year on Sunday. I took the air con out of my car as it's a lot of weight to drag around on track, pity as it worked really well, probably about the coldest I have ever had in a car.
> Hopefuly the V6 rad will help keep the coolant temps under control.


Not much left of your nice TT then, no? :lol:

See you on Sunday


----------



## J22kog (May 20, 2014)

Roll on Sunday. It was red hot last Sunday on track there and it's forecast the same again this weekend, at least it'll be grippy just need to watch temperatures.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

J22kog said:


> Roll on Sunday. It was red hot last Sunday on track there and it's forecast the same again this weekend, at least it'll be grippy just need to watch temperatures.


A gripping Sunday then :wink:

I'll bring my sun umbrella 8)


----------

